# Winston Churchill's Toyshop.



## hedge hopper (Jan 21, 2013)

This is the Firs at Whitchurch, Buckinghamshire. Google Winston Churchill's Toyshop to read about this.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 21, 2013)

> This is the Firs at Whitchurch, Buckinghamshire. Google Winston Churchill's Toyshop to read about this.



We're lazy. You couldn't do that for us?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 2, 2013)

Njaco said:


> We're lazy. You couldn't do that for us?



Why Chris? That might bring discussion to a discussion forum...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 2, 2013)

I ask because my 'G' button is broke on my keyboard - can't *oo*le!


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 4, 2013)

Slackers. 

From Wiki (cuz I'm too lazy to look for a more credible source):


> History
> 
> MD1 began in the "Military Intelligence Research" (MIR). The MIR was a department of the War Office set up in 1939 under Lt-Col Joe Holland RE. Holland was the General Staff Officer Grade 1 (GSO1) and brought in Jefferis, also a sapper (RE), an explosives expert, with experience in India, as GSO2 to head MIR(c) a division of MIR that was to develop weapons for irregular warfare. Needing special magnets, Jefferis brought in Macrae initially as an outside contractor but later to be brought into uniform and serve as his deputy. Between them they produced the limpet mine, a timed explosive that could be stuck to the underside of a ship.
> 
> ...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 5, 2013)

I thought Capt. Tom Hanks invented the Sticky Bomb?


----------

